# Theo: forte raffreddore. Si allena in palestra.



## LukeLike (6 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, Theo Hernandez ha saltato la prima parte dell'allenamento odierno per un "forte raffreddore" e si è allenato in palestra. Si punta ad averlo a disposizione per domani.


----------



## Milo (6 Dicembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, Theo Hernandez ha saltato la prima parte dell'allenamento odierno per un "forte raffreddore" e si è allenato in palestra. Si punta ad averlo a disposizione per domani.



no dai
ma nemmeno parto per salire domani...


----------



## Solo (6 Dicembre 2021)

Si vabbé ciao...


----------



## iceman. (6 Dicembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> no dai
> ma nemmeno parto per salire domani...


si sarà ripreso il covid per la terza volta hahahahah


----------



## Swaitak (6 Dicembre 2021)

Ripeto Gattuso giocava con un ginocchio solo.. 
certo se poi scopriamo che il raffreddore è una polmonite, quello è un altro discorso


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo messi male.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Dicembre 2021)

Ma una trasferta a Lourdes no eh?!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2021)

I nostri si fermano per ogni minimo problema. Inizio a credere che i calciatori di altre squadre giochino anche se non non stanno benissimo.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, Theo Hernandez ha saltato la prima parte dell'allenamento odierno per un "forte raffreddore" e si è allenato in palestra. Si punta ad averlo a disposizione per domani.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1498


Non ci facciamo mancare niente grazie a Dio


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Dicembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, Theo Hernandez ha saltato la prima parte dell'allenamento odierno per un "forte raffreddore" e si è allenato in palestra. Si punta ad averlo a disposizione per domani.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1498


AHAHAHAHAHA ma ci arriviamo a 18 convocati?


----------



## Roger84 (6 Dicembre 2021)

No comment che è meglio.....


----------



## Manue (6 Dicembre 2021)

Uhm, direi che per allenarsi in palestra non può essere solo un forte raffreddore...
debolino il ragazzo cmq


----------



## UDG (6 Dicembre 2021)

Direi di lasciar perdere la partita di domani, e di pensare al campionato, e se possibile non andare in EL visto i giocatori disponibili


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Dicembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Radio Rossonera, Theo Hernandez ha saltato la prima parte dell'allenamento odierno per un "forte raffreddore" e si è allenato in palestra. Si punta ad averlo a disposizione per domani.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1498


Se non gioca Theo, manco la guardo....


----------



## Zenos (6 Dicembre 2021)

Direi che minimo avrà una broncopolmonite.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Dicembre 2021)

Sarà forse il triplo covid che si prende?


----------

